# Experimenting a little bit with fusefs-smbnetfs : the mountpoint folder becomes empty.



## ziomario (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello.

I'm trying to configure correctly fusefs-smbnetfs because I want to show on FreeBSD the content of a drive shared inside a Windows 11 VM. So,this is the commands that I have issued after reading the instructions :


```
# pkg install sysutils/fusefs-smbnetfs

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        fusefs-smbnetfs: 0.6.1_4

Number of packages to be installed: 1

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y

# sysctl vfs.usermount=1
# mkdir ~/.smb
# cp /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf /usr/local/share/doc/smbnetfs-0.6.1/smbnetfs.conf ~/.smb/
# mkdir /mnt/windows-drive-h
# smbnetfs /mnt/windows-drive-h
# ls /mnt/windows-drive-h

nothing
```


where, this is the content of my smb4.conf file :



```
[global]
workgroup          = workgroup
netbios name       = marietto
server string      = samba
security           = user
max smbd processes = 3
encrypt passwords  = yes
socket options     = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY IPTOS_THROUGHPUT SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=65536 SO_SNDBUF=65536
aio read size      = 16384
aio write size     = 16384
strict locking     = no
strict sync        = no
#max protocol = SMB2
#ntlm auth = yes

# DISABLE PRINTING
load printers           = no
disable spoolss         = yes
show add printer wizard = no

[marietto mnt folder]
  path       = /mnt
  public     = yes
  writable   = yes
  browsable  = yes
  write list = marietto

[marietto home folder]
  path       = /home/marietto
  public     = yes
  writable   = yes
  browsable  = yes
  write list = @marietto
```

and regarding the file /usr/local/share/doc/smbnetfs-0.6.1/smbnetfs.conf , I haven't touched anything. On Windows 11 I have disabled SMBv1; I have shared the drives C,G and H: ; Can someone suggest me why the mount point folder,that's : /mnt/windows-drive-h is empty? thanks.

Please note : I've been able to explore the content of the drive h using smbclient like this :


```
smbclient \\\\192.168.1.4\h
WARNING: The "encrypt passwords" option is deprecated
Enter WORKGROUP\marietto's password:
Try "help" to get a list of possible commands.
file1 file2 file3
smb: > exit
```

so,the smb4.conf file is working great. BTW,smbclient is not enough for me. I would like to mount the drive h to a specific folder created on Freebsd,for this reason I'm trying smbnetfs. Unfortunately,it does not work :


```
# smbnetfs /mnt/windows-drive-h
# ls /mnt/windows-drive-h
```

*It is empty : grahamperrin *


----------



## ziomario (Apr 25, 2022)

I have modified the file : /root/.smb/smbnetfs.conf like so :


```
auth 192.168.1.5/h "marietto" "pass"
host 192.168.1.5 visible=true
smb_query_browsers      "false"
show_hidden_hosts       "true"
```

and then :


```
@marietto:/mnt/windows-drive-h/192.168.1.5 # ls
ls: .: Operation not permitted
```

what could be wrong here ?


----------

